# need to find parts for treadle sewing machine



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I have a treadle sewing machine, a Singer, that needs a 14" wooden pitman. It is the arm that goes between the treadle and the wheel. Mine is broken and I can't find one anyplace. Does anyone know where I can find one? I really want to try to get the machine in use.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I have an old Singer treadle also and just love it! Try here. I think they mention what you're looking for about half way down the page. Julie

http://sewingmachine221sale.bizland.com/store/page92.html


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, they were out of stock for the wooden pitman arm. I am afraid I am going to have trouble finding what I am looking for.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

If you have the broken pieces you might be able to have a woodworker make one.

Or as I have stated before we repaired them by going around to antique stores/dealers not the mall type stores. They often sell just the cabinet and remove the head throwing them out not even recycled. They may have removed the arm and wheel on the side also.


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.treadleon.net/ has lots of treadle info--the page about pittmen (pittmans??) is here: http://www.treadleon.net/woodshop/pitman/pitman.html

Hopefully that will help a little if you cannot purchase what you need.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I was also going to recommend TreadleOn's page that shows how to _make_ a pitman. 
Because that's probably what you're going to have to do. it won't look as nice as the original, unless you're a woodworker or can send it out.
Also, many came with _steel_ pitman arms. (a narrow rod) if you know a good blacksmith, you might consider a nice steel one instead...

Either way, you're almost guaranteed to have to have it custom made...


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all so much. I really thought I'd have to have my dear hubby make a part, but I emailed a guy on Ebay that was selling parts to a treadle machine and asked if he knew where I could get the part I needed. he didn't have one, but suggested another seller and low and behold he had just the one I needed. He is selling it to me for $15 and that includes shipping. Did I luck out or what? 
I do have another question, though. I need to buy a new leather for it, but see that Lehmans sells a rubber one instead. Which is the best to get and why?


----------

